# Externe Festplatte - Datenstruktur nicht lesebar



## terravotion (9. April 2006)

Guten Tag!

Ich wollte vorher meine externe Festplate anschliessen.
Und entgegen des normalen Autostartfeldes ist gar nichts gekommen und im Arbeitsplatz steht auch nur "Lokaler Datenträger G:" statt des normalen Namen...

Wenn ich darauf zugreifen will, steht nur "Datenträgerstruktur beschädigt oder nicht lesbar"... 

Was kann ich tun? Da sind alle meine Sachen drauf und jah, die bräuchte ich dringend...?!


Grüsse,
Hunab


----------



## Dr Dau (9. April 2006)

Hallo!

Ich kenne mich zwar nicht mit externen Festplatten aus, aber ich würde folgendes durchprobieren:

1. steckt das USB-Kabel (beide Enden) auch wirklich richtig in den Anschlüssen?
2. ggf. mal mit einem anderem USB-Kabel probieren.
3. mal am PC von einem Bekannten testen (ggf. auch hier wieder mit einem anderem USB-Kabel).
4. die Festplatte aus dem externen Gehäuse ausbauen und am internen Festplattenkontroller anschliessen (der Kontroller vom externen Gehäuse könnte ja eine Macke haben).
5. wenn die Festplatte am internen Festplattenkontroller läuft, dann würde ich die Festplatte mal mit einem anderem externen Festplattengehäuse testen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## terravotion (10. April 2006)

Ich hab die Festplatte ausgebaut und direkt angehängt... Aso über nen USB Anschlus, aber ohne de Controller des Gehäuses sondern mit sonem USB - IDE Adapter...

Und da der gleiche Fehler
"Auf G:\ kan nicht zugegriffen werden.
Die Datenträgerstruktur ist beschädigt und nicht lesbar!"

Was kann ich noch tun? Wie komm ich an meine Daten?


----------



## terravotion (20. April 2006)

Update:

Ich hab jetzt noch mit mehreren Programmen versucht, die Festplatte noch auszulesen... Hat aber nicht funktioniert...

Ist mit grösster Wahrscheinlichkeit die Partitionstabelle tot...?!


EDIT:

Ich habe es jetzt noch mit nem anderen Programm geöffnet... Und ich konnt erstaundlicherweise im HEX-Code der rumturnen aber hab noch keine Files gesehen... Und dort hab ich auch folgendes gefunden:
"Invalid partition table"... wie kann ich diese valid machen?


grüsse


----------

